# My guitar collection



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey guys!

I'm new member here... and I didnt post much here...!

Now I decide to post my guitar collection..!) I think many new people will be interesting to see my collection...!)
I woould like to say about me a little bit... I'm guitar collector long time, but I didn't post my guitars too much on forums...! I'm a private guitar collector and also I'm big fan of Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer and Pantera... so I'm collecting guitars of these bands! I'm not interseting in ussual signature or standart series guitars which is tons on ebay or anywhere... I'm interesting in personal artists guitars, back-up of artist's guitars, very low qty limits, special custom shops which was made for artists... etc...!!!

Also I want to apologise in advance for my english - my english is not so good because it's not my home language...!

Ok.. here goes to guitars...


SLAYER GUITARS

1. ESP "Season in the Abbys" Kerry King's back-up guitar.

I know that some years ago on many guitar forums was many disputes about that guitar - "what is that guitar, legit or not legit, exist or not exist... etc..." !
I will tell you the truth about that guitar - it is old prototype of first Kerry's guitar which was made in 1990 together with first Kerry's own guitar, and it was kept all time till 2000's in ESP Japan office in Tokio...!
After Kerry's contract with ESP finished, one guy from ESP (who kept it) sold that guitar through one of ESP's retail shop in Tokio...!
It was my target guitar many years - since I have seen "Season in the abbys" video in 92'..!!! Finally I get that guitar...!
As you know guitar with same grafik never was in serial production - only Kerry had own them... and as you know in serial they produced KKV380 with crackle finish and eagle inlays... and black bolt-on!
Guitar has old Kahler, Dimond inlays, old style truss rud cover - everything like on Kerry's own guitar...!

Famous Donnington video.... Kerry with his ESP Season V...! 






















































































































2. ESP KKV-380 Crackle Finish Custom Shop guitar

No comments....I think all here know what is this...! Thouthands of Kerry's fans dreaming about this guitar.. but ESP produced totaly about 50 psc of these amazing guitars...! My first one is first run of Kerry's signature - early version from 95...! Early ones had srarse "crackles" on grafik...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

3. BC Rich Kerry King "Old Grey V" USA Handcrafted shop - Special order of Kerry's old shape guitar!

That guitar was made in 2006 in BC's Handcrafted shop - it is same guitar as Kerry's late 80's BC Rich, which he used before he left in ESP...!
One of Kerry's friend asked Kerry to make for him that guitar - and it was done...! Everything like on original Kerry's old guitar - old Kahler, Camo Dimarzio bridge pick-up, diamond inlays, switches, etc...!
Never was in serial production.....!


























4. BC Rich WARLOCK &#8220;Red Marble&#8221; USA Handcrafted - personal Kerry King's guitar with KFK pentagram! 

That guitar was made for Kerry to presentation it on Namm 2005, Kerry used it on namm and signed it, after that it was sold during the Namm show...! 
It has "KFK" pentagram on the back of headstock - as you know only personal Kerry's guiatars have same pentagrams..!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

5. BC Rich KKVG1 Kerry King V "Trible Graphi&#1089; Generation 1 Guitar" Handcrafted shop!

First Kerry's signature USA Handcrafted BC Rich from 98...! It is first Generation which call Gen1, one of Kerry's mainstage guitar till this time..!
I ever have seen only 4 of these... becides Kerry's two...! 




































6. BC Rich "Kerry King" KKVG2 Trible Graphik Generation 2 "Red Marble" USA Handcrafted shop!

This is second generation of Kerry's guitars with Beast headstock...! Also interesting that neck has another shape than Gen1...!
Kerry used that "Red marble" in 2004-2005 years...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

7. BC Rich Kerry King V Trible Orange Flame Gen2 USA Handcrafted shop guitar!


This is Handcrafted Shop guitar! It is Kerry's Main main stage guitar...! I think you have seen it a many times in Slayer's videos..! I long time wanted to buy this guitar - and I finally I bought it! It's not so rare guitar as it is in production now at BC... you can order it and wait about 1 year! But anyway - this is just awesome guitar...!!!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

8. ESP KKV 380 - my #2...!!!

About 2 years ago I had only 1 of these KKV... but recently I get another 2 KKV380...! I still check all around and always looking another one KKV380! i'm ready to buy all of exist.. ha-ha..)))
Here is my second one. It is from later version with more frequent "cracks" on grafik!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

9. ESP KKV 380 - my #3...!!!

This my third KKV380.. it comes with own ESP's factory tag - that is very rare in our days... looking and sound amazing!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Second is Jeff's guitars...... fans of Jeff Hanneman - be cafefull - do not fall in schock... ha-ha !!! )))))))))))))))))))))))


10. ESP Jeff's "Hineken"

I think that most of you even didnt assumed that this guitar can be excist (becides Jeff's one)... and I think this guitar will be MORE UNBELIEVABLE for you to believe in it... but Yes - this guitar EXCIST! That is one of 2 which ever made in Tokio Custom shop personally for Jeff...! One was Jeff's mainstage and all of you know it, it is at his home now... second is there...!!!
I can't tell how I get it... but you must to know that this guitar is EXCIST! )))
It is exactly same as Jeff's personal one - with Star inlays..! That is amazing guitar - it is just peace of ART! This is my Best guitar!!!
I tryed to make more details pictures of this guitar - to your detail looking...)))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

11. ESP Jeff's "Totenkopf"

I think you also know this guitar! That is also second Jeff's ESP Totenkopf which ever made after Jeff's personal one...! I think some of you have's seen it on forum some years ago, so finally I'v get it! This one with Deadhead inlays, while Jeff's one with Star inlays as Hineken...! Also made in Tokio with T... serial - as all guitars which was made for Jeff..! This is amazing guitar - same top-feelings as Hineken...!!! )))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

12. ESP Jeff Hanneman "Raiders"

This is personal Jeff's guitar which he used it studio during "Christ Illusion" recording...! ESP made totally two of "Raiders" and another one Jeff used on stage in 2008-2009! This one differ from other by other letters of "Raiders" discription, and main difference - it has Fernandes susteiner! Only one Jeff's guitar had Fernandes susteiner - and it's it! I added picture of Jeff's other "Raiders" also...!
This guitar just amazing!!!

















































































This is Jeff's first one......


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

13. ESP Jeff's Black S&K inlays

That is also Tokio made one, I think you know that this is just impossible now to find any Jeff's guitar with T serial and S&K inlays! ESP produced some with Floyd, but I think that is not "real" Jeff's guitars...! Real Jeff - with Kahler only!!! 
I have idea to put stickers on it and made it like exact copy of his Metal Mulisha...maybe in future I will realized it... ha-ha)))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Next is Dave's Mustaine guitars.....



14. Dave Mustaine's personal Jackson Y2KV "USA Flag"

I think all Megadeth fan's know what is this!!! That guitar Dave sold in 2002 through Andy Brauer auction!
It was signed by Dave, and 2 years ago was signed by Marty, because previous owner have know Marty personaly..!
And it was seen on Rude Awakening.....
Dave playing Holy wars on that guitar on Rude Awakning...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

15. Dean Dave Mustaine "Rust in peace" USA Custom shop guitar.

Of cause this is not korea/indonesia version...! It is mine custom order to Dean USA..!
Long time of waiting of production - but finally I receive it...! As I know it is about 3-5 pcs exist in wordwide of the same USA guitar...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

16. Dean USA Custom shop "Mako Glory" !

Here is my second order to Dean USA Custom shop..! I get idea about this guitar when I have seen Mustaine's acoustic Sgnature guitar Dean "Mako Glory"... and I always loved old Mustaine's Y2KV with USA flag grafik... so I decided to connect all these two ideas in this guitar...!!! I decide to put this grafik on his VNMT signature V... I'v send picture of guitar in Dean USA office... and they made this guitar according on my design...! Production get about 1 year...! Guitar was just amazing - really nice grafik on this V shape...! 
BTW - even Dave Mustaine personaly don't have same grafik on his guitar... ha-ha !!!))))))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

17. ESP DV-8 Namm show 2005

Here is Dave's first signature which was made esspecialy for Namm 2005!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

So.. now is Metallica's guitars..!!!!

First is James's ones.....


18. ESP MX 220 EET FAK !

Ok guys.... I think all of you know what is this... yes yes yes - it's genuine MX220 EET FAK!!! This is first run of MX220 from 89' with step joint neck - most rarest of all MX220 !!! That is most famous James's guitar, and VERY rare in our days...!
Great deep sound... and really rare collcetible item..!!! I long time waited and looked it... and finally goy it...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

19. ESP MX 250.


I'm sure everyone know everything about that guitar... mine is from 2007 with K serial....! That model with set neck exactly as James's was made only for Japan market, 



















20. ESP MX-2


This is my recent purchase... this is new ESP's Explorer which they call ESP MX-2 - it is in 2013 made...! It has same body as MX250... everything looks same to me...! Guitar in Snow white colour - only one this guitar I have with White colour - it's AMAZING looking guitar! And sounds also..!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

21. ESP JH-1

I think everyone know this guitar.... this is number 71 from 150 limit...!





























































KIRK"S GUITAR!!!!!

22. ESP Ouija 94 Neckthru.... 1 of first 5 made for Japan market...! RAREST KIRK"S GUITAR!!!!!

I think some of you heard about this guitar.... many rumors here and there about it... excist or not exist.. etc..!
So - this guitar exist.. and long time belong to me..!
This is one of first 5 psc was made together with Kirk's first Ouija... they was made only for Japan market...! 
It has exactly same details as Kirk's one... especcialy right directios of the moon inlays..!
First Kirk's Ouija has Muslim direction of the moons, his second one has opposite direction and same direction was on all serial Ouija guitars...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok... next is my new Dime's guitars..! I'm BIG fan of Pantera, so I'v tryed to get all Dime's which was possible to get..!)))) Of cause - all USA Dime3... and some is Custom shops..!


23. Washburn Dime3 USA "Inferno"

I'm sure that not many people have seen that guitar, that is extremely RARE Dime3 with Inferno grafik, about 10 pcs was made totally in USA Washburn factory!
I dont know and never seen any other anywhere... so I think Dime's fans will be very wonder to see that this guitar excist!!!
There is Dime's personal signature on the back plate, it is not stamp, it is made by marker !
This is best sounding Dime's guitar, it has very deep and great tone.... one of my best sounding guitar!
Dime had same grafik on his guitar and it was 2001-2002 era... but he didn't palyed much on it, so I even never seen it on live shows... only this 1-2 fotos...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

24. Washburn USA Custom shop Dime Stealth Black Rebel Flag


That is One of a Kind Dime's Washburn Stealth Black Rebel! It was made for Dime's very good friend, and mine also friend...! this guitar is hardly valuable for me, as my friend who was own this guitar is passed away some years ago... so to me it's memory about my friend! Chewy paited it personaly to my friend...!
Absolutly amazing Stealth with ebony fingerboard, it has special Washburn's Custom shop logo with nickname of my friend who own this guitar - BCIII, and also special discription on the back of the neck - "Deathrattle"...!!! I think no one never saw this guitar before...!!! 
Even Dime didn't have same grafik on his personal guitars...)))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

25. Washburn Dime3 "Purple" .... Deep Purple)))))


That is really rare USA Dime3, about 5 psc was made totally..! It's look like a little wonder color - that "glamorous" color.. ha-ha))
Dime didn't had same colour on his guitar... but ... but that one exist))))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

26. Washburn USA Dime3 Bolt

That is one of USA production line of Washburn - amazing guitar with amazing grafik..! This one with natural finish...! Dime loved that color more than others... his famous old Dean had same colour..!)


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

27. Washburn USA Dime3 Slim


That one is my one of the best sounding guitar - that is just amazing! it's serial Washburn Dime3 Slim..! Even that it is serial guitar there are not many was produced totally.. so these guitar also hard to find in our days...! Dime loved his Slim very much... and i'm too!!!))))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

28. Washburn USA Dime3 Southern Cross!


This is #37 of 100 psc limit series of USA Custom shop Washburns which was made in 97 didicated to Ozzfest! Really cool guitar with deep heavy sound..)))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

29. Washburn USA Dime3 "Dimondplate"

Dime's Dimondplate - heavy guitar with alluminium plate on the top and ebony f-board...... on of the heavier sounding guitar..!)


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

All other guitars is ussual Siganature series" or just serial guitars... I think it not need to coment it - everyone knows them..!

Most of them was sold during all time.... 



30. Jackson Kelly Marty Friedman KE-1

It's Marty's Signature Jackson.. it has KE MF 018 serial number.. totally they was produced 150 psc with gold hardware in 97..!













































31. ESP KH-3.


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

32. ESP KH-2.































33. LTD Ouija
Limit series of 2009 in 250 psc...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

34. ESP Truckster







































































35. Jackson RR1 USA















36. Jackson KV-2 USA


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

37. Jackson USA Soloist Crackle finish 88.

My guitar for practice... old Soloist with EMG's and Kahler...! )))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

AND NOW - PLEASE DONT FALL IN SHOK GUYS.... I'm sure that IT WILL BE REALLY HARD TO SEE NEXT GUITAR...!!!

38. ESP MX "MAN TO WOLF" !!!!!!!

About 10 years here and there on forums and on other guitar's forums was to many disputes and talks about that guitar, but till this time no one was not absolutly sure and no one was not able to confirm that this guitar can be excist.........!!! This guitar is dream of all Metallica fans about 25 years already.......
Yes guys - this is ESP MX "Man to Wolf" !!! I know many people dont believe that this guitar exsit - but YES - its excist!!! I think all my guitars don't gave you chance to think that it can be any replica or something like this...! This is not replica - this is Genuine ESP MX Man to Wolf which was made in Tokio Custom shop in 1995...! You will say - how is possible...?!? I can tell only one thing - one very "big" guy in ESP ordered it for himself, kept it in his office and no one ever seen it many years... but finally I got it...! So now you know truth... and you have seen EVERYTHING which is posiibe to see in ESP guitars...!!!!!!!)))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

So... that's all my guitars on that time...! Hope you enjoyed with it...!)


BTW - if someone interesting to buy any of my guitar - let me know.... I can sell some of them!
So I'm open for offers..! PM me!





Some pics from my room....


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 4, 2014)

I see you are in Moscow, are you an oil tycoon or from Solncevskaja bratva?

Congrats for the outstanding collection!


----------



## Tho (Nov 4, 2014)

Dude... I am speechless


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 4, 2014)

what the....


----------



## Possessed (Nov 4, 2014)

My PC is not responding


----------



## Samark (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow....... just..... Wow........

Your collection is like nothing I have seen one person own before. Very impressive.


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I see you are in Moscow, are you an oil tycoon or from Solncevskaja bratva?
> 
> Congrats for the outstanding collection!




Ha-ha-ha ... man - thanks for your sense of humor.. that's an amazing supposition about "Solncevskaja bratva" !!!!  
How do you know about that "Solncevskaja bratva" ??? Are you from Russia also...?

Honestly no - I'm not from that "Solncevskaja bratva"... and not oil tycoon... I'm just guitar fan... and instead of expencive car i'm looking and buying special and expencive guitars - that is better compare ! )))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for all good words guys..!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

7JxN7 said:


> Wow....... just..... Wow........
> 
> Your collection is like nothing I have seen one person own before. Very impressive.




I think you close to right.. as I know at this time my collection is biggest in the world collection of guitars of these 4 bands...!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm Italian, I'm genetically acquainted with every mafia  ... some kind of inner knowledge, capisc'? 

Guitars are better than cars for sure


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 4, 2014)

My computer just about had a heart attack loading all those images....well worth the wait though youve got some bitching guitars man, and I'm a huge sucker for flying Vs.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thread title needs a 56K warning! 

Nice collection!


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 4, 2014)

2 things...


1. Kerry King has the SHITTIEST taste in guitar finishes.


2.


----------



## Edika (Nov 4, 2014)

Really awesome collection and I see you are a big thrash fan . 

One thing I have to say, it seems like a nightmare changing strings and setting up all these guitars even though I assume you have a trustworthy tech to do that for you!


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 4, 2014)

One of the most impressive collections I've ever seen&#8230;. 

Best thread I've read all year, the suspense on which guitar was coming up next was actually exciting 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Simic (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow. Amazing collection man 

Also +1 on CYBERSYN's comment on Kerry King's taste in guitar finishes


----------



## JD27 (Nov 4, 2014)

CYBERSYN said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 
> 1. Kerry King has the SHITTIEST taste in guitar finishes.



Gary Holt can give him a run on that honor.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 4, 2014)

Of all the posts of the year without a 56K joke.....

Funny thing, the first thing that came to mind was "I don't want to pay that guy home insurance" 

Nice collection and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 4, 2014)

That is one awesome collection of guitars, especially love the Hanneman guitars.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Nov 4, 2014)

You're clearly a fan of country music.


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 4, 2014)

I just going to go cry now.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Nov 4, 2014)

BRUH. Sick collection.
&#1091;&#1076;&#1080;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103;!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Nov 4, 2014)

That is an amazing collection


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I'm Italian, I'm genetically acquainted with every mafia  ... some kind of inner knowledge, capisc'?
> 
> Guitars are better than cars for sure





Ahh ok, now I understand..!)


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> My computer just about had a heart attack loading all those images....well worth the wait though youve got some bitching guitars man, and I'm a huge sucker for flying Vs.



Thanks... I tryed to make pictures less size, but too little size - is not good to see.. so I decide to make that size!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Stealth7 said:


> Thread title needs a 56K warning!
> 
> Nice collection!




Ha-ha... thats true)))))) But 56K - is not enough...)))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

CYBERSYN said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 
> 1. Kerry King has the SHITTIEST taste in guitar finishes.
> ...







You don't like that kind of design..? In our country in these situation we tell "about tastes people don't quarrel"... or something like this)
Honestly I very like Kerry's design guitars - old and new ones... I dont know why - maybe because I start listen that music in earlier 90-'s and his guitars looks to me very very cool..! I just like modern and un-ussual guitar's grafik and shapes... I don't like classic desigh like Les Pauls etc...! That is just taste - nothing personal..)


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Edika said:


> Really awesome collection and I see you are a big thrash fan .
> 
> One thing I have to say, it seems like a nightmare changing strings and setting up all these guitars even though I assume you have a trustworthy tech to do that for you!




Honestly no... I dont have any tech, I make set-up by myself - not every days of cause... I doing it when I take one guitar to play - and before play I make quick set-up - adjust neck and etc...! Strings i'm changing not very often..)


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Tnanks guys... I like that you enjoyed...!


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Of all the posts of the year without a 56K joke.....
> 
> Funny thing, the first thing that came to mind was "I don't want to pay that guy home insurance"
> 
> Nice collection and thanks for sharing.




Haha.. that's true..)


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Honestly I dont like Gary's Schecters... esspecialy that he make copy of Jeff's guitar - Totenkof and Digicamo - that's terrible..!
He start with ESP now.. and it's looks like that he will play on Eclips..)


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Gary Holt can give him a run on that honor.





Honestly I dont like Gary's Schecters... esspecialy that he make copy of Jeff's guitar - Totenkof and Digicamo - that's terrible..!
He start with ESP now.. and it's looks like that he will play on Eclips..)


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nitrobattery said:


> You're clearly a fan of country music.




Ha-ha...) Why.. what you mean..? )))


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

TauSigmaNova said:


> BRUH. Sick collection.
> &#1091;&#1076;&#1080;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103;!




&#1054;&#1091;.. &#1074;&#1099; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;???


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> I just going to go cry now.




Ha-ha... don't do it..!)))


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 4, 2014)

mmm what can I say ? Awesome ?


AWESOME !!!


----------



## electriceye (Nov 4, 2014)

Holy sh*t. As a fan of the same bands and music, I'm completely mind-blown by this collection. Honestly, I'd give my left nut for half of those guitars, esp the earlier Kerry King Vs and the Mustaine axes. Unreal! The later KK BC Riches I'm not a fan of at all. The headstocks I can't stand and also think the price BCR was asking for was insane (as are all of BCR's CS models now). 

Enjoy man. It's an incredible collection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice collection!

Also, props for posting a pic of Kerry King back when he still had hair.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 4, 2014)

Dude, I can't believe how much incredible stuff you have. It's just mind-blowing.


----------



## ridner (Nov 4, 2014)

insane collection - thanks for sharing!


----------



## schwiz (Nov 4, 2014)

I bet your amp goes to 11.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 4, 2014)

The BC Rich Kerry King V and the ESP Kerry King v's are easily my favorite ones of all time.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 4, 2014)

schwiz said:


> I bet your amp goes to 11.



I bet if he posts his amp collection that he crashes the website.


----------



## nikt (Nov 4, 2014)

A true one of a kind metal fan guitar collection. Stunning! Great job finding such a rare pieces


----------



## protest (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## loqtrall (Nov 4, 2014)

That collection is out of this ....ing world.


----------



## crg123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jesus christ dude. Now THATs a guitar collection. Lol also I agree with people who always joked about 56k do not enter all these years. You nearly blew up my work computer as it tried to load all of those photos


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Guys - BIG THANKS FOR YOUR WORDS...!!! That's great for me to hear so good and warm words and comments about my guitars..! THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!

I will reply in one post for some coments..!

About Kerry's BCs - I know that many people dont like his new BCs... I don't know why - I'm very love them..! Only 2 Kerry's guitars I'm still looking - it's his first Signature BC Rich V from 97, and his latest Warlock with Beast headstcok..! Fist Signature V RARE as his old ESP KKV380 - about 20 psc totally they was produced... just impossible to find at these days... evey day I'm checking all over internet - but still nothing! It has close to banana headstock - much classical as newest Widow and Beast headstock! Only one guy I know has it - but not for sale..!

































Second Warlock - never was in serial production.. just impossible to get it! But.... I'm trying..! Ha-ha))) 








About amps... ha-ha - maybe you will be disappointed - but honestly I'm not big fan of amps... I'm just crazy guitar fan!!! Of cause I had some amps - but sold them long time ago... for some resons..! Honesty I'm playing only at home and mostly at night, and just beacuse dont have time to play with band or something like this..! For home - big tube amps is problem as i have little children ... and also neighbours.. so it's difficult fully use amp on his full power... esspecialy at night.. ha-ha.. I think you understand me..) So I found best suitable decision for me - it's Axe FX..! It's more than enough for me...!) So.. that's true story about my amps..!))))


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 4, 2014)

And I thought I was cool 

Man, that's an amazing collection! I'm a big fan of Pantera, Slayer, Megadeth and Metallica as well, I think I'll spend a lot of time looking at those photos 

Do you have any 7 string guitars?

Amazing, simply Amazing !


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Nov 4, 2014)

Who did you have to kill to amass this collection?

They're not really to my taste, but I can't deny that is one impressive collections of guitars.


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow man this is insane(in a good way)! Wicked Collection!


----------



## Forkface (Nov 4, 2014)

ggwp. this guy wins, we can all go home now, thanks for participating.

thank you for taking the time to share your collection. it was seriously mind-blowing.
I thought there was only one man to wolf guitar and it was owned by James himself


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, you've just won all of metal.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 4, 2014)

metallidude3 said:


> Well, you've just won all of metal.



I'm pretty sure he's actually bought guitars from most of metal


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 4, 2014)

You've reinvigorated my love for Thrash with this thread man, it's what got me to pick up guitar so seeing all the cool guitars you have really inspired me once more. Congrats, that's the kind of dedication I'd love to pour into a collection for the sake of collecting. Need to make the moolah first though


----------



## brett8388 (Nov 4, 2014)

That is a great collection! Congrats!


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 4, 2014)

You my friend, are the Ruski tzar of thrash metal! \m/

Wow, my mind is still racing with adrenaline from looking at that collection.


----------



## Helstormau (Nov 4, 2014)

Dude, best collection ever!  The heiniken logo hanneman model and the red marble kerry king v are just so awesome


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 4, 2014)

Amazing , thanx for sharing. Although I think you need this for your collection 

Jeff Hanneman Personal Death&apos;s Head Flecktarn Custom Shop ESP | eBay


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 5, 2014)

....Ummm

Wow


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 5, 2014)

You won guitar internet dude. It's over and we have a winner. I LOVE those Dime sigs...I'd always considered myself an authority but that black Rebel flag Stealth was one I didn't even know existed. 

Thanks for sharing man, it was a blast to go thru those pics. Sincerely.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is full of thrash win.

  







And I don't mind Kerry King's tribal finish choices either.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy fuk


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 5, 2014)

That was like a roller coaster that just wouldn't give up.

Utterly phenomenal.


----------



## Garfish (Nov 5, 2014)

I did not expect to see what I just saw... Those Explorers, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Nov 5, 2014)

This is probably the coolest thing I've seen all year


----------



## schwiz (Nov 5, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I bet if he posts his amp collection that he crashes the website.



Haha!!! I wouldn't doubt that either.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you like ummm Thrash metal?

Awesome collection dude. Love the DBD axes!!


----------



## the.godfather (Nov 5, 2014)

What a very impressive collection that is! A very good read too, I thoroughly enjoyed reading through all that.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shizzle! Thanks so much for sharing dude! 
That is the single best guitar collection I have ever seen and as a fan of Metallica, Megadeth, Pantera & Slayer I'm certain I will never see a better collection than that. 
Truely amazing!


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 5, 2014)

Speechless. 

You own some of my genuine dream guitars. 

Great stuff!


----------



## Apatheosis (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking through this thread made me so nostalgic for the music that got me into metal. I got shivers looking at James' guitars. All I seem to want nowadays are natural finished headless guitars and superstrats, but seeing these guitars reminded me of how much I used to dream of one of Kirk's Ouija guitars or a banana headstock ESP explorer.

Brilliant collection, I'm thrilled for you


----------



## Black43 (Nov 6, 2014)

Holy phuck.
I can honestly step back and say "damn, this one of the most (if not THE most) awesome guitar collection I've ever seen, and mist likely ever will see.
Congratulations, dude


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 6, 2014)

yo what the ....


----------



## Erik123 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> And I thought I was cool
> 
> Man, that's an amazing collection! I'm a big fan of Pantera, Slayer, Megadeth and Metallica as well, I think I'll spend a lot of time looking at those photos
> 
> ...





Hey guys...) 
Thanks for your comments... I was sure that you will wonder... but your words much more wonder than I expect!!!! 

Ok, I will reply for all messages and questions in one reply...

Unfortunatly I still dont have any 7 strings...! About 2 years ago I ordered one 7 strings in Bernie Rico Jr... i very liked his Diva Bloodsplater so I ordered it with 7 strings..! But he start to ill at that days and than I herad that he is very ill and close his company... I dont knoe exactly what's wrong finally with him and his company... but I still didnt receive guitar from him and any reply..! I payed him 1000$ deposit when I make order... and even didnt receive refund from him..!  Btw - who know about Bernies company now... is he still working or close...?





ZeroS1gnol said:


> Who did you have to kill to amass this collection?
> 
> They're not really to my taste, but I can't deny that is one impressive collections of guitars.




Ha-ha man... I'm not killer.. I'm just guitar colector..!))) 





Forkface said:


> ggwp. this guy wins, we can all go home now, thanks for participating.
> 
> thank you for taking the time to share your collection. it was seriously mind-blowing.
> I thought there was only one man to wolf guitar and it was owned by James himself





Thanks man!
))))) Honestly I didnt try to win someone... I just bought my target guitars many years one by one..))) Finally I accumulate all these guitars... and that it is..))) 
Yeah... most of the people thought same about James's Man to Wolf - that it is not exist besides James's one.... its many years dream guitar for all James's guitars collectors...! But in fact ESP made about 5 psc of that guitar in earlier 90-91... together with James's one..! One was sended to James.. other 4 psc was sold through ESP's retail shops in Japan...! From that time 2 of them showed up - I'v seen them..! But mine one is not from that low limit of 5 psc... mine was made to ESP's very important man as custom order and kept in his office many years..! I also know where is another one from that 90's low series...!) 
BTW.. James is still very anger for ESP that they made these 5 psc in 90-'s... and ESP's workers still looking and trying to get them all from used guitars market..!) Same situation with his MX220 EET FAK - they made about 20-40 psc of them..!)))




Jonathan20022 said:


> You've reinvigorated my love for Thrash with this thread man, it's what got me to pick up guitar so seeing all the cool guitars you have really inspired me once more. Congrats, that's the kind of dedication I'd love to pour into a collection for the sake of collecting. Need to make the moolah first though



I'm glad to hear that I reinvigorated someones fellings - that's just awesome!!!))))))





Malevolent_Croatian said:


> You my friend, are the Ruski tzar of thrash metal! \m/
> 
> Wow, my mind is still racing with adrenaline from looking at that collection.



Thanks man..! WOW - Ruski tzar - is cool phrase!!! Are you apeak russian..?!)





Helstormau said:


> Dude, best collection ever!  The heiniken logo hanneman model and the red marble kerry king v are just so awesome



Thanks man..! 
Yeah - HINEKEN - is MOST EXPENCIVE my guitar..! Only 2 ever was made... Jeff's personal.. and mine..!)





mikernaut said:


> Amazing , thanx for sharing. Although I think you need this for your collection
> 
> Jeff Hanneman Personal Death&apos;s Head Flecktarn Custom Shop ESP | eBay



Yeah... thanks man... I know about this guitar.. it is really Jeff's personal one... I have some plans for it..)




steinmetzify said:


> You won guitar internet dude. It's over and we have a winner. I LOVE those Dime sigs...I'd always considered myself an authority but that black Rebel flag Stealth was one I didn't even know existed.
> 
> Thanks for sharing man, it was a blast to go thru those pics. Sincerely.




Thanks for these words..! Yeah - this is most secret's Dime's Washburn which ever made..!!!





the.godfather said:


> What a very impressive collection that is! A very good read too, I thoroughly enjoyed reading through all that.





Dooky said:


> Holy shizzle! Thanks so much for sharing dude!
> That is the single best guitar collection I have ever seen and as a fan of Metallica, Megadeth, Pantera & Slayer I'm certain I will never see a better collection than that.
> Truely amazing!





Tom 1.0 said:


> Speechless.
> 
> You own some of my genuine dream guitars.
> 
> Great stuff!





Apatheosis said:


> Looking through this thread made me so nostalgic for the music that got me into metal. I got shivers looking at James' guitars. All I seem to want nowadays are natural finished headless guitars and superstrats, but seeing these guitars reminded me of how much I used to dream of one of Kirk's Ouija guitars or a banana headstock ESP explorer.
> 
> Brilliant collection, I'm thrilled for you






Black43 said:


> Holy phuck.
> I can honestly step back and say "damn, this one of the most (if not THE most) awesome guitar collection I've ever seen, and mist likely ever will see.
> Congratulations, dude





Thanks guys for all your good comments - I'm very appreciate!!!!!!!
I'm glad to hear that someone receive good and warm feelings when seen my guitar... that's just unbelievable..!!!
Many thanks guys!!!


----------



## Keytarist (Nov 9, 2014)

Personally, I liked the Jackson USA Soloist Crackle finish (your practice guitar). It isn't a signature model, but looks awesome.

BTW, it would be crazy if you take a pic with all the guitars standing on it.


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't speak Russian my friend. Our languages have similarities though, and one of my best friends hails from Siberia, so I can understand a bit of it here and there.


----------



## cronux (Nov 10, 2014)

this is like... the holy grail of all guitar collections... 

I came several times... wow, what a collection


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 10, 2014)

Erik123, can you answer some questions? 

Of all the B.C. Rich guitars that you own, which is your favorite and why?

Of all the guitars that you own, which is your favorite and why?

Thanks.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 10, 2014)

looks like Kerry King is now Kerry Tsar and his museum located at &#1045;&#1057;&#1055;&#1043;&#1056;&#1040;&#1044;

Big congrats


----------



## Erik123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys... sorry for delay replyes... just very buisy and dont have many times to seat near comp...! 




Keytarist said:


> Personally, I liked the Jackson USA Soloist Crackle finish (your practice guitar). It isn't a signature model, but looks awesome.
> 
> BTW, it would be crazy if you take a pic with all the guitars standing on it.




Haha.. ok man - one day I will do this picture... maybe even video..)))





Malevolent_Croatian said:


> I don't speak Russian my friend. Our languages have similarities though, and one of my best friends hails from Siberia, so I can understand a bit of it here and there.




Wow - your friend in Siberia... thats cool! 





Rosal76 said:


> Erik123, can you answer some questions?
> 
> Of all the B.C. Rich guitars that you own, which is your favorite and why?
> 
> ...



Yeah.. of cause!
From all my BC Rich's I prefer that Kerry's Warlock Red Marble - it is very comfortable shape to play in seat position! It have extremely comfortable 24 3/4 (Les Paul's lenght) neck with 24 frets..! That is just perfect guitar!

From all my guitars I also love Jeff's Hineken and Totenkopf! They are very similar and they are also just perfect!!!!!
And I even not going to sell them never..! )





77zark77 said:


> looks like Kerry King is now Kerry Tsar and his museum located at &#1045;&#1057;&#1055;&#1043;&#1056;&#1040;&#1044;
> 
> Big congrats




Ha-ha man...)))))))))) Yeah... it's looks like..)))))


----------



## mbardu (Dec 2, 2014)

Wut... 

Seriously Wut... 

Most impressive collection I've seen. 
Not all to my taste, but dang... 
That must be some serious dedication (not even talking $$) chasing all those down! 

Big thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 693 (Dec 2, 2014)

Those Jeff Hannemann guitars are just amazing!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, i'm pretty sure i just set off some kind of bandwidth alarm at work, but it was worth it!!! Killer collection!!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 2, 2014)

693 said:


> Those Jeff Hannemann guitars are just amazing!



INCREDIBLE! Those Hannemans truly are amazing! This collection is unreal! Congrats!


----------



## CountFrisky (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely AMAZING collection. It was so much fun to look at all of your great guitars. Also excellent quality photos. Thanks man! Rock on.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 2, 2014)

Erik123 said:


> &#1054;&#1091;.. &#1074;&#1099; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;???



&#1076;&#1072;. &#1084;&#1086;&#1080; &#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080; &#1080;&#1079; &#1057;&#1057;&#1057;&#1056;.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Dec 3, 2014)

that is one of the most impressive collections of unique instruments I have ever seen


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 3, 2014)

the first half of the thread i saw tons of metallica, megadeth, and slayer. was going to say i'm disappointed there is no pantera there. then you delivered! dude, that is an awesome collection! most impressive indeed! 

curious as to why you dont have any dean dime guitars. 

and not an BLS/zakk wylde fan i see?


----------



## skydizzle (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow that collection is insane!


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Dec 7, 2014)

Holy .... that's dedication here. I know most of these guitars AND i know what they would cost. Awesome collection and those Dime Washburns are like a revelation.

First time i see those Jeff Hanneman guitars up close. Jeff had some serious interest in german history cause these symbols are obviously SS Totenköpfe and bolts from the Nazi Regime. I remember some interview where KK said that they were at a german history museum with Jeff.


----------



## warpedsoul (Dec 8, 2014)

No James Hetfield Iron Cross???? Some collector you are!







I kid, I kid! Amazing collection!


----------



## Pav (Dec 8, 2014)

That is certainly an outrageous shitload of gigantic images plastered all over the front page.


----------



## kruneh (Dec 8, 2014)

I like your dedication, thanks a lot for sharing!
That first page is a pain to load though 

You miss this one:


----------



## dante511039594 (Apr 6, 2015)

What the......That Jeff's skeleton ESP was my dream......


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Apr 6, 2015)

Awesome guitar collection!


----------



## col (Apr 6, 2015)

That was awesome!

Now raise those studio monitors off the table top!


----------



## Unburdened (Apr 6, 2015)

Best I can do is $50.

Seriously though, amazing collection!
Congratulations!


----------



## PunchLine (Apr 7, 2015)

Dude, you're crazy you know? 

That is how you collect!!!  

I mean this is one of the craziest collections I have ever seen... Thanks so much for sharing, I love it!


----------



## Dana (Jul 26, 2015)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## antuni (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## vilk (Jul 27, 2015)

^You're giving all those guitars to the russian guy??


----------



## Arsis (Jul 29, 2015)

Surprised you don't have the Jackson KV1.


----------



## Albi (Jul 30, 2015)

well



DAMN.


----------



## pondman (Jul 31, 2015)

Handsome collection sir.


----------



## big_aug (Jul 31, 2015)

God damnit. Why can't I have friends with collections like this? Absolutely amazing. So many awesome guitars. The ESP Man to Wolf is just stunning. The skull inlays on the Hanneman are just ridiculously awesome.

Just sick man


----------



## Fraz666 (Jul 31, 2015)

Erik123 said:


> I think many new people will be interesting to see my collection...!)


Erik I'm taking the first plane to Moscow!
My favourite band is Metallica and I'm speechless.


----------



## Jujex (Jul 31, 2015)

I know they are still trying to figure out the sequel to Italian Job, I think we have a plot now. It's gonna be called the Russian Job! Charlize Theron and co are coming to steal you're friggin' wonderful guitar collection!

Megadeth history right there...


----------



## Valnob (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice collection 

but am i the only one bothered by the two ESP hanneman with the SS inlays ? I mean, come on...


----------



## vilk (Jul 31, 2015)

^lol oh man is there a thread that you should see


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, there was a thread about hannemans guitars with people, myself included, pitching a fit. For the sake of not dragging that .... all over the place, I won't talk about it here.


----------



## Valnob (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, I found them.
It was the first time I saw this guitar, so you know...


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 15, 2015)

vilk said:


> ^lol oh man is there a thread that you should see



That thread... <3

By the way, I would literally sell a kidney for one of those Hanneman's. I think his Heineken guitar is my favorite signature of anyone, followed by the one with the Totenkopf inlays. MEGA PROPS


----------



## Mangle (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah man, you've definitely got all the best stuff. Jeff & Kerry's ESP's, Dime's Washburn's, Dave's ESP's. The quality and pride of build just emanates off those instruments. 

I'd be careful how much information you let disseminate on where you keep all of these my man. I mean they are beautiful and I can tell you are extremely proud to own them (as well you should be) and all but, unscrupulous people will go to no ends.

Thanks for sharing anyway. Some amazingly rare and wonderful pieces you've got.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 15, 2015)

Um... My NGD's just became a little less exciting. 

Nice collection.


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 16, 2015)

That is, without a doubt, the single greatest guitar collection I have ever seen. I think I actually painted that "old grey V" in grade 11 art class (some 22 years ago). Cool to see I actually got the controls right, I did wonder about that, having long ago lost the reference picture.


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 16, 2015)

giggity! this is some killer posting right here. nice collection!


----------

